# Testolic test propionate



## Jason126 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi everyone! I was hoping a few good people here on UG can tell me any recent feedback they have on T.P. Testolic testosterone prop? I will be starting this here very soon along with Danabol Ds. Thanks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 12, 2015)

Lab/source????


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 12, 2015)

Comes in 2 ml vials 50mg per ml. Real Testolic  prop is a great product. Post up a pic of what you got. What are you going to use the dianabol for ?


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 12, 2015)

From my understanding its Thai human grade sold in their pharmacys over there. T.P. Is the lab and body research is the distributor. Oriental pharmacy stocks it.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 12, 2015)

Jason126 said:


> From my understanding its Thai human grade sold in their pharmacys over there. T.P. Is the lab and body research is the distributor. Oriental pharmacy stocks it.



This is correct. The only problem with Testolic / Cypionax is the low concentration that leads to high volume injections. It's a TRT product, to get the dose for a cycle/blast you gotta pin relatively high volume of oil.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 12, 2015)

Never heard of it. Where do you buy this gear from? I saw your other post on asia phrama ..same source?


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 13, 2015)

No not same source. This source is out of Thailand. I Tried Asia pharma my last cycle but from world pharma. They have some good gear but they try an push Asia pharma on everyone which blows.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh I have no idea dude. I never used asia pharama or world pharma. I'd listen to pillar.


----------



## Jason126 (Dec 14, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Comes in 2 ml vials 50mg per ml. Real Testolic  prop is a great product. Post up a pic of what you got. What are you going to use the dianabol for ?



 I just don't like cycling with longer testosterone Esters.  For me testosterone C and E  doesn't start kicking in until around week 6 to 7. Sustanon doesn't seem to kick in any sooner either except for the prop that is in it but there just isn't enough prop in it to do much for me while I'm waiting on the other esters to kick in. So I just feel like I get a lot more out of my cycles while on test prop and I don't have to do as long of cycles. I very much enjoy the great feeling of
Dianabol in my cycles along with some of its other benefits.  I know it's hard to keep gains on it but I will be doing Npp with cycle as well. Hopefully npp will be easier to keep the gains off of.


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I did my first amp of Testolic just now and I did a labmax on it. I hate labmax! Isn't worth a shit in my opinion. Vial A is supposed to be olive green but was more of an amber color, vial B is supposed to be yellow without uv light and it was yellow without light, with light it's supposed to be blue-green and it was green with hardly maybe a little blue. It was really hard to tell.  That's why I don't like Labmax.  The best way to tell is just to try it until it's supposed to kick in.  So I should know in 1-2weeks. Injections went really smooth  especially for doing 2ML but doesn't mean I won't be sore tomorrow. Everything takes A little longer to kick in then most people with me.  But I will keep you guys updated. 

 Does anyone else out there have any experience or knowledge with this product?  I would greatly appreciate anyone else's opinions or experiences with testolic. Thanks everyone?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 14, 2016)

That reminds me.... My first cycle I wanted to pin test e mwf because I was scared of the oil volume. A year later here I am wacking 3.5 mil in a delt without a second thought :32 (18):


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 22, 2016)

A quick update. Product is working great. Very happy with it and pip is very minimal. Injecting 2ml for 100mg isn't nearly as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 22, 2016)

I have the same amps, a 2 ml shot is 100mgs, good stuff. I've also got T.P. labs Cypionax  2 ml amps/200 mgs, also great product


----------



## green (Jan 24, 2016)

Jason126 said:


> Well I did my first amp of Testolic just now and I did a labmax on it. I hate labmax! Isn't worth a shit in my opinion. Vial A is supposed to be olive green but was more of an amber color, vial B is supposed to be yellow without uv light and it was yellow without light, with light it's supposed to be blue-green and it was green with hardly maybe a little blue. It was really hard to tell.  That's why I don't like Labmax.  The best way to tell is just to try it until it's supposed to kick in.  So I should know in 1-2weeks. Injections went really smooth  especially for doing 2ML but doesn't mean I won't be sore tomorrow. Everything takes A little longer to kick in then most people with me.  But I will keep you guys updated.
> 
> Does anyone else out there have any experience or knowledge with this product?  I would greatly appreciate anyone else's opinions or experiences with testolic. Thanks everyone?



I have seen guys using labmax, looks like you got the right color under UV so you have test prop.
I have seen a lot of labmax results posted, I am looking myself to get the test kit. I am looking for some gear so I need something to test it at home.

You can get labmax kit ant it cost $5 per vial if you want to pre screen, or you can buy $50 000 GC/MS to check for the potency too.


----------



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

problemsss with nipps problem


----------



## Jason126 (May 14, 2016)

What kind of problem with nipps?


----------



## Bigmike (May 14, 2016)

Good gear IF it's real. A large portion of gear sold on the web is counterfeit, but if you have a good source it should be g2g


----------

